# Franken-Racing Traveler



## spitshineschwinn (Apr 3, 2019)

This is one I threw together with parts on hand. It suprised me how smooth it rides and shifts. The S-7 westwinds are old and very cracked, I plan to replace them soon with 26" x 2" x 1 3/4" whitewalls. I have a set of black Schwinn chubbies somewhere in my shop, just can't seem to locate them at the moment. The frame is a 1964 Traveler, guard from a 71 Racer and the fork is from a 74 Breeze (Opaque Red).  It's just a nice rider to knock around on without worrying about rock chips, etc. I was really curious about fitting the middleweight parts on a lightweight frame, which is a 21" frame. The S-7 wheels are pretty nice, rear is a 1960 Sturmey Archer. Of course, this bike is subject to a tear down if I happen upon a nice middleweight frame.


----------

